# LVM and glftpd problem?

## Exhaust

Hi there,

I don't know if this is the right category for this thread, fell free to move it if necessary.

I have a problem with my ftp server.

I'm running gentoo and glftpd with the FTP mounted on an LVM2 volume.

I don't know in what end to start searching for errors. I have e feeling it could be glftpd related OR device-mapper, LVM or kernel.

My FTP is mounted on the LVM volume, wich is about 3TB in size spanning 4-5 physical disks. Sometimes, not always when i create a directory via FTP the system freezes for like a minute or two...nothing happens. then it starts working again.

even the console actions like ls-la on the LVM volume freezes when this happens. I can still do ls -la on the system volume though.

I recently did a total system update, LVM is newest version and everything else too, except the kernel, glftp and the hardware. The problem is still the same after the upgrade.

Any thoughts?

Thanks

/Fredrik

----------

## Exhaust

Some more info.

The LVM2 volume is actually VERY full, but i believe the problem was there even when it wasn't that full.

It's about 99% full at the moment  :Sad: 

It's ext3 file system on the LVM2 volume and ext2 on the system.

I found out that only the LVM2 volume freezes during creation of directories, NEVER files (At least I have never seen it).

I can upload hundreds of files with good speed (20-30MB/s) then when it comes to creating a dir it freezes for a while (30seconds up to a minute or two) then continues with the same high speed as before.

glftpd is a rather server old program and not maintained anymore. And i think the install procedure is a bit unconventional. maybe it's a new system/old glftpd issue?. though i never heard or found anyone else with the same problem.

Thanks

/Fredrik

----------

## alatar

Have you checked glftpd log? What errors are shown there?

----------

## Exhaust

Yep, there are no errors at all actually :/

I have tried to edit the glftp.conf today to see if that helps. Turned off everything fancy.

In my first tries it seens like it helped. Maybe it was the dir size calc that caused the problem.

I can do some mere testing and report back.

----------

## Exhaust

Sadly it didn't help at all. I just had the same problem once again  :Sad: 

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

Is creating directories fast when you try to do it locally (e.g. "mkdir /your_lvm_mount_point/a_new_dir" via ssh) and only sluggish via ftp?

----------

## Exhaust

Hi all

The problem seems to be resolved now. I had a faulty harddrive that was causing the problems. The drive got worse and worse and stopped working. I had to put it in the freezer and managed to rescue all of the data from it  :Smile: 

The FTP seems to responsive now. At least I haven't had any problems since....

/Fredrik

----------

